# Greyhound Connexion



## marcosrodini (Aug 1, 2015)

Hello!

I am planning to go from Montreal to New York City by Greyhound, it will be my first time. However if I try to book Montreal-NYC it will cost me $73. However, I realize, if I try to buy Montreal-Newark, that connects in NYC and just ''lose'' my connection, I will pay $42. This is obvious absurd, but it seems the best option.

I think it will run ok, since it is the passenger itself that transfer the luggage, correct?

And if I buy this Montreal-Newark, I will receive two tickets or just one ticket with the connection specified. I will print at home.

Finally, I don't know if it will be king of awkward in the border crossing explain this situation to the immigrant officer since I am not American.

Thank you!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 1, 2015)

You don't have to explain this to Immigration, you are being cleared to enter the US and can go anywhere you want while here!

Buy the Montreal to Newark ticket and just hop off @ the Port Authority Station in Manhattan! You're good to go!

You could also ride Amtrak's Adirondack for $68 from MTL-NYP.

The train runs from Central Station in Montreal thru the Adirondacks and along side Lake Champlain to Albany, then down the Hudson River to Penn Station in Midtown Manhattan! Nice scenery!


----------



## railiner (Aug 1, 2015)

You will receive several ticket coupons (or pages, if printed online). You can just discard the New York to Newark ticket. You would have to transfer at New York anyway. At the border, if questioned, you can tell them you are not sure yet if you are going to New York, or Newark. The driver couldn't care less if you are getting a 'bargain' by booking to Newark.....


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 1, 2015)

Which schedule were you trying to book? Make sure you look at the "Carrier" when booking on Greyhound's website. GLI is Greyhound and ADC/ADP is Adirondack. On this route, Adirondack is better than Greyhound, so you should always book an ADC/ADP schedule, not a GLI schedule. I've ridden both. The scenery is pleasant. Just remember that Adirondack is not Greyhound; they are a separate company and their buses are red while Greyhound's are blue.

The Adirondack schedules, which are sold through Greyhound, are the 8:00 AM #4023 and 9:00 AM #287. They have other schedules too, but those are not available if booking to Newark. Adirondack doesn't go to Newark, so the New York-Newark section would be GLI, but that doesn't matter since you're not going to Newark anyway.


----------



## marcosrodini (Aug 1, 2015)

Well, guys, thanks very much! You were all extremely helpful!

Just another question: I read a lot about the absurd habit to overbooking from Greyhound. Is this happening yet?

And this buses from Adirondack they usually are regularly on time?


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 2, 2015)

Adirondack was on-time when I rode them except when we got caught in traffic congestion. There's lots of traffic around NYC. Railiner is an Adirondack dispatcher, so he should be able to tell you how punctual their buses are.

Again, Adirondack is not Greyhound. So, whether Greyhound overbooks or not does not affect you. Greyhound now has guaranteed seating on all their buses. But that doesn't concern you, because you are not riding Greyhound. Booking an Adirondack ticket from Greyhound is akin to booking a codeshare flight. It's like booking a United flight on Lufthansa's website. AFAIK, Adirondack takes care of their customers. Don't worry about it.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Aug 2, 2015)

jimhudson said:


> You don't have to explain this to Immigration, you are being cleared to enter the US and can go anywhere you want while here!
> 
> Buy the Montreal to Newark ticket and just hop off @ the Port Authority Station in Manhattan! You're good to go!
> 
> ...


Yes, I would rather spend 8-10 hours on the Adirondack Amtrak train on a beautiful ride than on a bus for 8 hours any day. You can get up and walk around, have some decent food in the cafe car and enjoy the lakes and mountains from your seat.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 2, 2015)

I like bus rides. 8 hours is nothing to me. I like the big windows and the front-row seat, but I get pissed when the driver blocks off the front row for his personal use. I also hate the bus model that Greyhound uses here in the West.

I'm a train fan too, but I don't like Amtrak. They don't have enough trains and are too late, too often. I know it's not their fault, but that doesn't mean I'm going to ride them.


----------



## marcosrodini (Aug 5, 2015)

Hey Guys, another thing I forget! In the way back.. Buying Newark - Montreal, I would have to lost the first part of the trip. Even so I would be able to get the second part (NYC-montreal). Will not it be like a no show and then I lost all the reservation?


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 5, 2015)

If you print out all your tickets in advance, you should be fine. However, if you choose to print tickets at the station, you'll have to print the return tickets in Newark. Hey, if you don't mind visiting New Jersey, that might be fine.


----------



## marcosrodini (Aug 6, 2015)

OK. In fact, I decide to visit Philadelphia after NYC, so I'm thinking about taking this bus Philadelphia - New York - Montreal in the monday night of Columbus Day. I'm afraid that the holiday may make things gets late and stuff. What you think about this itinerary? (My only concern is arriving in NYC in time to take the bus to Montreal and don't face overbooking to Montreal, since this is the last bus of the day. I don't mind arriving one or two hours late im Montreal.

Philadelphia - NYC 07 PM - 09 PM GLI (transfer)

NYC - Montreal 11PM - 06H20 AM GLI


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 6, 2015)

You will not face overbooking. Like I said, Greyhound now guarantees seating on all their buses. Greyhound does not overbook anymore. Or at least that's what they claim in ads.

Columbus Day is not a big holiday. I would not expect the holiday to cause extra delays. Most delays are caused by traffic or breakdowns.

Rather than taking 4038, I'd suggest 296. If you do book 4038 and miss it, just get on the next run, 4036, one hour later, which departs NYD at midnight. Anyway, it doesn't sound like a good itinerary to me because Greyhound uses painful seats on that route, so it would be ill-advised to ride overnight unless you are short of time.


----------



## marcosrodini (Aug 6, 2015)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> You will not face overbooking. Like I said, Greyhound now guarantees seating on all their buses. Greyhound does not overbook anymore. Or at least that's what they claim in ads.
> 
> Columbus Day is not a big holiday. I would not expect the holiday to cause extra delays. Most delays are caused by traffic or breakdowns.
> 
> Rather than taking 4038, I'd suggest 296. If you do book 4038 and miss it, just get on the next run, 4036, one hour later, which departs NYD at midnight. Anyway, it doesn't sound like a good itinerary to me because Greyhound uses painful seats on that route, so it would be ill-advised to ride overnight unless you are short of time.



Yes, I need the entire day in Philly and I need to be in Montreal next day. Unfortunately...

If I lost the bus 11PM because of the the first bus late, since it is the same reservation, both GLI, I will no be charged to ride the next one, right?

Oh, It is thanksgiving in Canada, so It could be a little more crowded.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 6, 2015)

It is not the same reservation. If you miss the connection, you will have to go to the ticket desk in New York City for assistance. You won't have to pay again, but you would get rebooked on the next available schedule. They can't just let someone from the previous bus board; that would result in overbooking. See, Greyhound used to allow that, and that's why Greyhound had overbooking. Greyhound can't let you do that while claiming "no overbooking". Of course, if the 4036 has seats left and the driver doesn't care, he could let you on. Nothing is set in stone when it comes to Greyhound.

Actually, you have a 2-hour connection, so you shouldn't worry about it. That's more than enough. Greyhound doesn't start boarding until 10 minutes before departure. If you want, you can just book 4036. I used to live in Philadelphia and rode the PHL-NYD lots of times.

Look up your schedule numbers on BusTracker (http://bustracker.greyhound.com/) and see if they are late. Today the 3267 was 20 minutes late and arrived at 9:20 PM. Bus #86083. Remember, the schedule number is not displayed on the bus. 

Some people give tips saying that one's first priority on Greyhound is to get two seats to himself. I must disagree with that. In my opinion, one's first priority on Greyhound is to evade painful buses (the X3-45 and D4505 models). If one must ride on a painful bus, then sit as far forward as possible. If there's an open seat pair, go ahead and take one as far forward as possible. Don't sit at the back of the bus unless there are no other seats available. If I had to choose between sitting with someone in the front or sitting by myself in the back, I'd always choose the front because the back is more dangerous.

Also, if your bus is sold out and Greyhound sends a second bus, always wait for the second bus, because the first bus will be packed and the second bus will always have more empty seats unless there are enough passengers to fill up the second bus, which is nearly impossible.

Railiner will know more about the specific schedules. He has better information than me. He's in New York City and he's an Adirondack dispatcher.


----------



## marcosrodini (Aug 6, 2015)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> It is not the same reservation. If you miss the connection, you will have to go to the ticket desk in New York City for assistance. You won't have to pay again, but you would get rebooked on the next available schedule. They can't just let someone from the previous bus board; that would result in overbooking. See, Greyhound used to allow that, and that's why Greyhound had overbooking. Greyhound can't let you do that while claiming "no overbooking". Of course, if the 4036 has seats left and the driver doesn't care, he could let you on. Nothing is set in stone when it comes to Greyhound.
> 
> Actually, you have a 2-hour connection, so you shouldn't worry about it. That's more than enough. Greyhound doesn't start boarding until 10 minutes before departure. If you want, you can just book 4036. I used to live in Philadelphia and rode the PHL-NYD lots of times.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your informations, Swadian, you are really helpful.

Do you now if I will take this buses on my way to Montreal?


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 6, 2015)

You're welcome. I don't understand your question about the buses, please clarify.


----------



## railiner (Aug 6, 2015)

The Columbus Day/Canadian Thanksgiving weekend is a very busy weekend for bus travel in NYC....expect multiple sections on all trips on 12 OCT....

I would try to avoid travel on that date if possible....the last trips on that Monday night at the end of the busy weekend can be a problem when available driver's with sufficient hours of service can be in short supply....I have seen traveler's stranded by those midnight trips until Tuesday morning....

As far as buses used....GL uses mostly X3's, and sometimes DL3's....no D4505's. Adirondack uses H3's. After the summer added schedules come off, the last Adirondack trip out of NYC is 6:30 PM....it arrives at a very inconvenient 2:55 AM in Montreal...


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 7, 2015)

Adirondack might want to add a year-round New York City-Montreal overnight to lessen the strain on Greyhound. I know the late-night and midnight departures are very popular here in the West. Los Angeles-San Francisco overnights are always packed.

If the overnights are sold out, the OP might get stuck until 8:30 AM the next morning. He says he has to be in Philadelphia on October 12th and Montreal on October 13th. If evening flights are available, that could be an option. If not, I suggest 3247/292 or 3257/4040. Is the 4040 usually packed? I don't think 292 will have an extra section since it arrives Montreal at 2:55 AM.


----------



## marcosrodini (Aug 7, 2015)

Guys, but if you have said that overbooking is dead, why I would be stuck? They will not simply stop selling the tickets when the bus gets full and just resume selling when they will be sure that there will another one? Since I will get in NYC two hours before and even if its is late, I will be one hour before, lining this early will not guarantee me a place even if there is overbooking? I think the majority of people will not be at bus station more than one hour before... What you guys think?


----------



## railiner (Aug 7, 2015)

Getting into the line at the gate an hour early, is usually more than sufficient to get aboard. The problem on the end of holiday weekends is that even though they do not 'overbook' the available section(s) for a trip, that does not guarantee that they will have rested driver(s) available by then to drive the trip....


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 7, 2015)

To my understanding, you can get on the bus, but there might not be a driver to drive it.


----------



## railiner (Aug 7, 2015)

Not quite....you're not going to board a bus, if there is no driver yet available....

Generally, the first section of a trip is covered by a regular driver (but not always, for various reasons). It is the extra section's that could present a problem. So it is a good idea to get in line as early as possible. And remember, arrivals from Philly are in the North Wing, and departure's for Montreal are in the South Wing, gate number 26.....


----------



## marcosrodini (Aug 7, 2015)

railiner said:


> Getting into the line at the gate an hour early, is usually more than sufficient to get aboard. The problem on the end of holiday weekends is that even though they do not 'overbook' the available section(s) for a trip, that does not guarantee that they will have rested driver(s) available by then to drive the trip....


Humm.... Based in your experience, do you think there is like a huge chance for this to happen or it is like a normal stuff in holidays? Because of my classes and stuff, I will have to take this day, unfortunately... If the bus departures just the next morning, they provide something or just let us waiting in the bus station for hours and hours?


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 7, 2015)

railiner said:


> Not quite....you're not going to board a bus, if there is no driver yet available....
> 
> Generally, the first section of a trip is covered by a regular driver (but not always, for various reasons). It is the extra section's that could present a problem. So it is a good idea to get in line as early as possible. And remember, arrivals from Philly are in the North Wing, and departure's for Montreal are in the South Wing, gate number 26.....


Thanks for the explanation. So I think he will be fine if he can get on that first section. I did hear about a case in Burlington, VT, when a passenger boarded the bus in the winter only to be told no driver was available. He ended up being stuck in the bus for many hours. Seems like it happens with GLC a lot, too.

Do they use Boarding Numbers for that run?



marcosrodini said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> > Getting into the line at the gate an hour early, is usually more than sufficient to get aboard. The problem on the end of holiday weekends is that even though they do not 'overbook' the available section(s) for a trip, that does not guarantee that they will have rested driver(s) available by then to drive the trip....
> ...


Considering Greyhound's poor customer service, they will not provide any lodging. My suggestion is to either fly to Montreal or, if you take the bus, race to Gate 26 in the South Wing when you hop off the bus from Philadelphia. Put your bag in line to hold a spot. And remember, if they use Boarding Numbers, the people who book earlier board earlier. After you board, grab the front row seat or sit as far forward as possible.


----------



## railiner (Aug 7, 2015)

Boarding numbers are not used in the South Wing. No lodging is provided, although they may give out GFM food voucher's.

I would not sit in the front seats even if our Company regulations allowed it (our passrider's must sit behind the third row. I prefer riding in the center, for the smoothest, quietest, and safest ride....near a wheelchair door if there is extra legroom....


----------



## marcosrodini (Aug 7, 2015)

So guys, there is two overnight Greyhound buses monday night. Do you they could be incompetent to let then without drivers, even knowing that a great part of the people will return this time? Is it probable or like 10% chance?


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 7, 2015)

The main reason I sit in the front, other than the view, is to evade suspicious passengers. When I sit in the front, the other passengers can't see me, and I can't see them, except at the rest stops. That's a good thing if the other passengers are looking for trouble, which happened when I rode #86308. Evade eye contact, and you usually evade trouble.

If I were riding overnight, I would ride in the middle for the smoothest ride, but only if there were no troublemakers hanging around.

I don't know how big the chance is, but if there's not enough drivers, there's not enough drivers. I think you're overthinking the problem. Just put your bag in line at Gate 26 and get on the first section. Even if you don't sit in the front row, try to sit towards the front, because you bus is going to be packed to the last seat. If you take the second section, you might get two seats to yourself, but you'd be screwed if there's no driver.


----------



## railiner (Aug 8, 2015)

Chances are, that if you get in line early, you will be okay. I cannot predict what will happen that far in the future, but I just wanted to make you aware of the possibility, based on past history. Not to stress you over it, but to consider alternate dates/times (like going back on Monday morning, instead of Monday night, if you want to be assured of getting home on time.....

If you will ask me about this again, closer to your trip, I will let you know about their current driver situation in general.....


----------



## marcosrodini (Aug 11, 2015)

Thank you guys  I will get in touch, maybe looking the Labour Day in September will give a hint..


----------



## marcosrodini (Sep 29, 2015)

railiner said:


> Chances are, that if you get in line early, you will be okay. I cannot predict what will happen that far in the future, but I just wanted to make you aware of the possibility, based on past history. Not to stress you over it, but to consider alternate dates/times (like going back on Monday morning, instead of Monday night, if you want to be assured of getting home on time.....
> 
> If you will ask me about this again, closer to your trip, I will let you know about their current driver situation in general.....


Hi! You suggested to ask you closer to my data. I don't know if you remember our topic. It was about the driver situation regarding the 12th October NYC-Montreal.

Thank you!


----------



## railiner (Sep 29, 2015)

So far, not much has changed....on busy weekends, driver shortages continue to plague GL,,,,so try to avoid waiting for a late evening schedule on the 12th....


----------

